# controlled hunts



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

controlled hunt results are in. I got a plumbrook archery for second year in a row. anyone else get lucky?


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

0-8 between me and my dad


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm 0-8. Ive put in for the last 10 years and have never been drawn.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't get any deer hunts. The waterfowl hunts are still pending. I got opening day at Magee last year. Hopefully I will get something


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

Ben putting in for last 7 to 10 years for as many as I can and never have Ben picked once. The last 3 years I've Ben putting the kids in to and they haven't Ben chossen yet either. Beginning to think it's a waste of time.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I got drawn for the trc hunt last year, didn't see a deer. Applied for all and drawn for none this year. Most years are blanks but have hunted ravena several times, plumbrook one and got the salt fork archery once.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Shocked! I drew Ravenna for 11/21 with a gun. How is it? Really pumped.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Its been a few years but always seen lots of deer there. Took a decent 8 pointer there years ago. 11/21 is the right time of the year to get drawn too, good luck!!


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I saw an Amish guy take a giant one year i was there so they're in there


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

SmallieKing said:


> Shocked! I drew Ravenna for 11/21 with a gun. How is it? Really pumped.


I got same date there also. I seem to get one every other year. Son got Mosquito Youth Oct 3rd.


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

SmallieKing said:


> Shocked! I drew Ravenna for 11/21 with a gun. How is it? Really pumped.


I got same date there also. I seem to get one every other year. Son got Mosquito Youth Oct 3rd.


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

I've hunted the arsenal a few times and saw lots of deer most of the time. The early season hunts (October) were a bust. I haven't hunted there for at least four yrs and heard some discouraging rumors about it. I've had several people tell me the guides were using them to drive deer towards them or fellow guides. I cannot confirm this but very discouraging to hear that. I'll get into my zone and hunt my hunt and not worry about it. If I get asked to walk into the woods and move through it I just wont do it and ill report it. This isn't one isolated report, this is he different people that do no know each other telling me this


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

buymore said:


> I've hunted the arsenal a few times and saw lots of deer most of the time. The early season hunts (October) were a bust. I haven't hunted there for at least four yrs and heard some discouraging rumors about it. I've had several people tell me the guides were using them to drive deer towards them or fellow guides. I cannot confirm this but very discouraging to hear that. I'll get into my zone and hunt my hunt and not worry about it. If I get asked to walk into the woods and move through it I just wont do it and ill report it. This isn't one isolated report, this is he different people that do no know each other telling me this


The numbers have been way down from what I have heard. They have always "taken care of their own there" What zone you get makes all the difference. You can bet the best zones go to those with pull. Ex military and active duty come first. The thing I don't like is going in blind and missing the first light hunt as you cannot go it till after light. Then you have to be out well before evening low light. Just blind luck. Works well with a big herd. Not so much if you are in the wrong zone with few deer.


----------



## corkbegone (Feb 2, 2012)

Got drawn for Ravenna for 11/28. Looking to trade as that date is not the best for me.Let me know if anyone interested.


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> The numbers have been way down from what I have heard. They have always "taken care of their own there" What zone you get makes all the difference. You can bet the best zones go to those with pull. Ex military and active duty come first. The thing I don't like is going in blind and missing the first light hunt as you cannot go it till after light. Then you have to be out well before evening low light. Just blind luck. Works well with a big herd. Not so much if you are in the wrong zone with few deer.



It's not the military guys I'm talking about....it's the sportsmans club that does the guide service there using the drawn hunters to put on drives for them! I have no problem with service people getting premier spots and dates. I do have a problem with the club members taking advantage of us other hunters. I will hunt the hunt my way and not be a victim!


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

We've seen deer in the past. Rules changed one year and we only were allowed to shoot does.... Of course my bro saw bucks all day. Dad and I saw deer, moving across the field at warp speed. Our "guide" ended up shooting a doe. Went all in last year and got skunked. This year, forgot to sign up//--


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

We've seen deer in the past. Rules changed one year and we only were allowed to shoot does.... Of course my bro saw bucks all day. Dad and I saw deer, moving across the field at warp speed. Our "guide" ended up shooting a doe. Went all in last year and got skunked. This year, forgot to sign up//--


----------



## Perky (Aug 17, 2015)

Got drawn for RAVENNA T&L WOMENS DEER GUN Nov. 14


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Blanked again.


----------



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

Got ravenna 11/28 doe only.

Only buck I ever got came from ravenna 2 years ago.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

If anybody got drawn for Kildeer Plains women hunt and needs another female partner please shoot me a PM. I have a sister in law who would really like to go. Be willing to buy you lunch or dinner or whatever!!!!! Thanks

Congrats to all those who got drawn for a hunt. My luck is like most others...not so lucky : (


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Once again i failed to get drawn, the last time was Plumbrook in the mid 80's.


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 25, 2015)

I've started applying for the deer hunts in 1994 and give up in 2014 never once been picked . My son was chosen in 07 for the YOUTH hunt at Ottawa and boy what a joke that was. Our zone was marsh grass 8 feet tall and with no elevated stand you could never kill a deer let alone see one. Needless to say there was no deer killed there that year . 
I don't know how the draw is run but I wish the ODNR would look into a point system until then I will save my application fee


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Wife was picked for Ravenna women's hunt and daughter was picked Ravenna women's hunt and plumbrook in mid jan. My son and I a big zero.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Not a single hunt


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Skunked!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/pdfs/hunting/deer instructions/2015 Adult Controlled Deer Hunt Permits - Web.pdf

Heres the link for the successful applicants by name and city. I did a rough count and about 750 people were successful and of those around 76 were from Middlefield, so about 1 out of 10 were fro Middlefield. Seems a little strange to me. It must an Amish thing.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

i forgot to enter this year, probably wouldnt have mattered anyway since i havent been drawn for anything since i was a kid 15 plus years ago


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd say most of the people from Middlefield were Amish. I don't understand how people get drawn multiple times. I believe as soon as you get drawn for one hunt your name should be excluded for the rest of the hunts that year. Not man from the SW portion of the state either.


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

where does it say whether buck or doe? I saw it said determined by date but not seeing where it says anything else?


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

It should specify when you get your paperwork in the mail. Typically one hunter can kill a buck and the other just does.


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

Fishballz said:


> It should specify when you get your paperwork in the mail. Typically one hunter can kill a buck and the other just does.


I don't see it anywhere on any of my paperwork. I got my letter and I printed off my sheets.


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

16 years never been picked have had buddies that have gotten 2 or even 3 draws in a single year. Definitely a joke good too those luck ones


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

1 for 3 with trc. I guess I'll put in for a while longer.


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

My son got drawn for mosquito youth gun on 10/18. Unfortunately we can't hunt that weekend due to a prior commitment. If anyone would be willing to trade for a different date pm me. Thanks


----------



## TheStinger (Dec 10, 2012)

Last time I was at the Mosquito Creek youth hunt it was 80-90% Amish. Maybe it has something to do with the way they are signing up ie. paper entries. They seem to be winning very disproportionately. I have signed up for all hun


----------



## TheStinger (Dec 10, 2012)

Continued.... I have signed up for all hunts for at least 15 yrs without any success. Something's not right.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ya seems there's a helluva lot of Millers and Yoders being chosen. Heard a few years back the entire family, dog and horses would be sending in applications. DNR then changed it to all apps needed to have a hunting license to apply. Not sure if this slowed them down or not. Sure the "church" can afford it.


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

Junebug2320 said:


> Ya seems there's a helluva lot of Millers and Yoders being chosen. Heard a few years back the entire family, dog and horses would be sending in applications. DNR then changed it to all apps needed to have a hunting license to apply. Not sure if this slowed them down or not. Sure the "church" can afford it.


I've run across "herds" of Amish putting on drives down in Egypt Valley and trust me.....if that kids could walk, they were in the drive and probably had a license and tag!! I watched them walk across a section and I think they were no more than 10 yds from each other and they had about 300 yds wide covered! So I imagine they do put in for every single person they can!


----------



## archeryfanatic85 (Apr 9, 2011)

Well my nephew got picked for youth kill buck marsh with a gun nov 21 but that date does not work with his football schedule so I am hoping some one can help me out with another date for a hunt that we can trade hunts thanks in advance !


----------



## archeryfanatic85 (Apr 9, 2011)

jrbird said:


> My son got drawn for mosquito youth gun on 10/18. Unfortunately we can't hunt that weekend due to a prior commitment. If anyone would be willing to trade for a different date pm me. Thanks


I have a youth gun hunt November 21 at kill buck marsh if you are interested on a trade


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I also hunt egypt and try to set up every opening morning on the opposite end of there drive. The Amish have been hunting down there since i was a very young hunter!!


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

Fishballz said:


> I also hunt egypt and try to set up every opening morning on the opposite end of there drive. The Amish have been hunting down there since i was a very young hunter!!


Then you've seen this wall of Amish! lol They fill a trailer by the end of the day though.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

i'm 0 for 25


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

The joke when I was growing up was... they'd send the women and children on the drive with pots and pans while the men would stand in a line firing like like it was the civil war


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Finally, got drawn for the salt fork archery hunt!!! The hunt drawing was run by the park this year instead of the odnr! There were only a handful of Amish at the drawing which clearly markedly increased the odds!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Junebug2320 said:


> Ya seems there's a helluva lot of Millers and Yoders being chosen. Heard a few years back the entire family, dog and horses would be sending in applications. DNR then changed it to all apps needed to have a hunting license to apply. Not sure if this slowed them down or not. Sure the "church" can afford it.


Going to Sunday hunts will hamper it some. I'm not anti-Amish but they seem to be awefully lucky... Lol


----------

